# Can someone help me with the AMOUNT to hand feed



## Tiana (Jun 13, 2009)

I have been hand feeding lovebirds, but my problem is I never know the amount that I should be giving them. I know that for different age stages they need different amounts. Is there a web site or book that would give a simply list of the amount of hand feeding formula to be fed . I will also be helping a friend out , he has cockatails that laid eggs and he does not know how to hand feed , so I will be hand feeding his babies, again I am not sure on how much [ cc, ] to feed. I just feed them till there crops seem a nice size. But I am never sure if I am underfeeding or even over feeding this way. Can some one please help....I was also wondering if there is any way of finding out the amounts to HAND feeding all different type parrots as sometimes I run into other people asking me for help.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Here's a schedule I went by when I was handfeeding three baby Cockatiels.










And here is a link that gives you tons of information about hand-feeding

*http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding2.html*

(scroll down and you'll see where it starts about brooders and etc from there it's all about hand feeding)


*Handfeeding Lovebirds*

http://www.lovebirdsplus.com/handfeeding.html

another member on this forum has more experience then me when it comes to hand feeding so I'm sure she'll be able to help you more. But the link I posted above for handfeeding lovebirds gives a you a fair bit of information and tells you how much to feed and etc. 

As for other parrots, go to www.google.com and type in "hand feeding (name of parrot)" and it will give you lots of sites you can read through.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The problem with feeding amounts posted on most sites is that they don't take into acct the actual size/weight of a baby. The info is 'one size fits all'

If you have a scales that weighs in grams you can weigh the baby when it is empty. When in doubt on how much to give per feeding then feed 10% of body weight MAX. Older sites will have outrageous amounts such as 15cc but that is excessive. A tiels crop can stretch to hold this amount but it is excessive.


----------

